# Name this mushroom - Chicken mushroom



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

No it did not come out of the outhouse! This is one of our favorite edible forest mushooms. Our other favorites include lobster mushrooms and morels.

The mushroom in the photo goes by several names.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow - That looks as if she is holding a flower. I'll be interesteed in seeing who gets this one right.

Thanks for posting it.
(Winds in her Hair, looks good also.)

Angie


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Maybe an oyster mushroom?????


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

I vote for chicken mushroom, laetiporus sulfureus.


----------



## healing herbals (May 20, 2003)

I say an oyster.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bonnie lass, you got it right! This mushroom goes by the names of:
Sulfer shelf mushroom
Chicken mushroom
Chicken of the woods mushroom
Chicken of the forest mushroom

It takes just like, and can be used just like, chicken breast in recipes.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Does it grow from the ground or on a rotten log? We have one out here that is called turkey tail mushroom. Ours is woody and darker and has circular rings like a turkey tail. I don't know if ours is edible, tho...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have only found these growing on oak stumps or on oak trucks where maybe a limb has broken off. It appears that the oak tree has to have some kind of "wound" for the muchroom to grow on. The texture should be soft, like any fresh mushroom. What gives it away is its bright orange to yellow color and its layer-like growth.


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Lacyj, we have turkey tail mushrooms out here too. They are used to make a medicinal tea that is supposed to fight breast and prostrate cancer, and be good for the immune system in general. I don't know if anyone eats them, but I guess they can't be poisonous


----------

